# 2 Tiny Questions



## mbzadegan (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi,

I have two questions about FreeBSD.

 Why, when booting in Live-CD mode, the home directory was read-only?
 While *I* boot in Live-CD mode[] (9.X,10.0 versions), *c*an *I* mount my NTFS HDD partitions manually without connecting to the Internet?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2014)

mbzadegan said:
			
		

> Why, when booting in Live-CD mode, the home directory was read-only?


Because you can't write to a CD.



> While I boot in Live-CD mode (9.X,10.0 versions), can I mount my NTFS HDD partitions manually without connecting to the Internet?


On FreeBSD 9.x you can use mount_ntfs(8) to access it read-only. On 10.0 you will have to install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.


----------



## mbzadegan (Jul 8, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Because you can't write to a CD.


It's *r*ight but a live user do_es_ not want to write to CD and need_s_ a writeable temporary storage. What is this temporary storage?


			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> On FreeBSD 9.x you can use mount_ntfs(8) to access it read-only. On 10.0 you will have to install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.


Thanks.

Will it _be_ possible to include drivers for NTFS or Hammer file systems while booting from Live-CD on next releases?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2014)

mbzadegan said:
			
		

> It's Right but a live user do not want to write on CD and need a writeable temporary storage.
> What is this temporary storage?


Both /tmp and /var/tmp/ should be writable.


----------



## mbzadegan (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks so much. What is the obstacle for NTFS that all FreeBSD releases can not mount NTFS in R/W mode at boot such as Linux or Solaris? Will it be possible to include drivers for NTFS file systems (R/W) while booting from LiveCD on following releases?


----------



## kpa (Jul 15, 2014)

One of the reasons is a decision not to include anything from ports/packages on the installation Live-CD environment because the CDs and memory stick images are meant just for installing FreeBSD. FreeBSD used to have read-only NTFS support out of that box but that has been now deleted (https://wiki.freebsd.org/NONMPSAFE_DEORBIT_VFS), instead the FUSE system is now used but to use it you have to install the userland binaries and libraries from ports or packages. There's also the fact that including the FUSE userland stuff in the base system is completely out of the question now because the userland side is GPL licensed code (the FUSE kernel implementation in FreeBSD 10 is an independent from scratch implementation that is BSD licensed).


----------

